# Gypsy Day



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

We've been in our lifestyle block a year this month, and i am amazed at how life has changed. Loving it - but if someone had said five (or even two!) years ago that we'd happily be spending our weekends in gumboots shovelling s£!t I'd have called them crazy!

Learned a new phrase today - June 1st is 'Gypsy Day'. It's the traditional day when farms change hands, and farmhands and animals move farms. 

And it means that there are loads of stock trucks on the roads over the Queens Birthday weekend. So if you get stuck behind one you know why!

See http://tvnz.co.nz/content/1162645/423466.html - an old article but explains it quite well.


----------

